# Spring Tarheel Cluster: March 9-13, 2022 in Raleigh, NC



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Sounds like a lot of fun Liz, if I wasn’t on the west coast I’d definitely take you up on the offer 💜🐩💜


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That sounds like a blast! It's way more fun to watch a dog show with poodle friends!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That's a funny name! A bit too far for me!


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Sounds fun!

I've never been to a dog show before and I'm interested. Is there any registration required or do people just show up? I see they also have companion events like the CGC, Trick Dog, and Temperament Test. I'm quite interested trying out the temperament test.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's a link. Hit the green button for a lengthy pdf listing everything you'd want to know.





__





Conformation Show






durhamkennelclub.com





@Pavie , you're in luck. They have temperment testing.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@Pavie Let's do it! I'll happily cheer on you and Pavie (Mia will sit out this one). Of course we should catch as many poodle varieties as we can! The standards look so glamorous when they parade into the ring, it's impossible to turn away. I'd love to see the Barbets and Lagotti Romagnoli as well.

Perhaps Saturday is the best day to attend? Some considerations:

Central Carolina Poodle Club Specialties (Fri and Sat) (PS - they need a new logo, and that butthole belongs on the Poop Signals thread)
Temperament Testing ($10) (Sat and Sun, 9 am - 1 pm) (you might consider talking with a trainer about whether this is the right atmosphere to test)
Fast CAT (Sat and Sun)


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oooh, not sure I can actually go (I’m in MI) but i’m glad you posted & hope there is a time in my life when it’s a reality!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

kuriooo said:


> Oooh, not sure I can actually go (I’m in MI) but i’m glad you posted & hope there is a time in my life when it’s a reality!


NC is a bit of a drive--though a welcome one this time of year!


----------

